# 40 weeks and spotting



## Mitch.c

My girlfriend is 40 weeks 3 days and she has notice that 2ce this morning she has wiped smAll amount of pink blood on her toilet paper. Our baby girl is still not engaged and her cervix is still not dilated. We are booked in for a induction on Wednesday 11th April. What is this. Is it a sign of labour or birth ???


----------



## SarahSausage

It could be her show which can be a sign of labour happening but not usually immediately. If it's your first baby don't worry about the head not being engaged. It's quite normal for this not to happen until during labour. Good luck.


----------

